# Need help with S.T.A.R. S.P.A. Convection oven



## ennaid (Jul 20, 2007)

Please I need help with operating a S.T.A.R. S.P.A. EXECUTIVE OVEN. The only othe rinformation on the oven is ex596mlf/t refrontolo. We bought a house built in 1994 and this is my oven, no book, barely used. I have got it on a few times and hate to give up on it. I have learned it may have been made in Italy???? not sure. Any one have any infomation, Please email
ennaid@sympatico.ca

thank you ennaid


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello ennaid,
The oven manufacturer is Italian, the SpA at the ends means "Societa per la Anonimita" a type of commercial society in Italy. 
I did several searches and came up empty handed, the only thing I found is an American Co. called STAR that produces commercial cooking equipment.
See link below.  Are there any other labels, plates, etc. on the oven to help identify it in more detail ?

Star Manufacturing International Inc.


----------



## ennaid (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you so much for your response/ It is not connected in any way to
the American Star in the link you sent. I have been in contact with them and
they told me it was Italian.
The only things marked on the oven are STAR with a logo on the
front.....executive in small case on the front. Inside on a label is
S.T.A.R. S.P.A. Refrontolo Model N. ex I think it was made in 1994 although
it has been used very little as this house was only used to sleep in. They
never used the appliances.I would appreciate anything you can find out. I
have tried and I end up with Hotel, (4 star) Spas no ovens.
thank you again


----------

